

Researchers find treatment that kills every kind of cancer tumor - cimi_
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/international/every_cancer_kills_tumor_them_kind_L9lppJmy9gCoS848cSzqbP

======
afics
Interesting: the original article (at sciencemag.org) mentioned as source in
the nypost article is from 2012

